# 2013 S2 Build-up



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all,

So I think I am narrowing in on the 2013 Cervelo S2 - but I don't like the build it comes with (Shimano 105 and a compact crankset). I would just buy the frame but the deal I am getting on the complete bike makes it pointless ($200 difference).

That being said - I want to switch to a standard crank (53/39) and either Ultegra or Force (or Red if I can get a good enough deal).

What are people using on their S2's? Are there any crank fitment issues I should know about? Will the S2 accommodate a 53/39 chainring combo?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I love my compact crank and don't think I want to go back to the standard crank. It's a big advantage on climbs and I don't lose that much on the flats since I am not fit enough to sustain a 50-11 combo.


----------

